# English going Western Riding...



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Well, the 2 are quite different as there is generally alot more contact involved with english riding.In an english saddle, the rider is positioned further up on the horse's shoulders than in a western saddle, where the rider is closer to the center of the back. There is no cavesson on a western bridle & alot less straps & buckles involved lol. 
I like western saddles better as i do alot of long-hour riding (trails, mountains, etc) & they're alot more comfortable to be in over such a period of time. You can also carry more gear with you. 
As for seat size, it is slightly different (about 2 inches. For ex: i ride a 14 inch western and a 16 inch english). Measuring is pretty much the same for both saddles. Western saddles do have gullet widths, you just have to be sure that the saddle sits evenly all across the horse's back and that it doesn't pop-up in the back. There are types of western saddles that are very light weight such as Wintec and Abetta.
As for breaking,i like western because there's alot more involved with western tack & more for the horse to get used to. Also, you're a bit more secure in a western because of the high cantle & horn. But this is all a matter of opinion. With a western cinch, you have more leverage when tightening the saddle than with buckles on an english girth. But english saddles _are_ smaller, so if your horse is more nervous you could try with the english first.
The main difference between the 2, as said before is english has more contact. Alot of western horses are trained to respond with very little pressure (such as neck reining), which in the "old days" allowed the cowboys to sit back & relax but also work ropes & cattle with one hand while only needing their other to direct the horse.
The events are different as well, in that western events are more speed events/cattle events such as barrel racing, roping, steer wrestling, poles, etc... and the english is based more on form & performace (show jumping, dressage, cross-country, etc..). Reining is a western event that is sort of like english, in that it is based on the horse & rider's performaces combined. THe rider has to put the horse through lead changes, sliding stops & turns without showing that he's giving the horse any direction. The good ones do this without any bridle on & sometimes without any tack at all! (look up Stacy Westfall on youtube.com ) 
I like cutting as well, which is a cattle event where the horse has to use his "cattle sense" alone to keep a certain calf cut off from the herd. It's one of very few horse events that is based on the horse's own natural talent & not necessarily the rider's.


----------



## SarahRicoh (Jun 23, 2010)

I really like the idea of the less contact as Iv been looking at videos and stuff and the horses seem to respond to the slightest of pressure and they're very well trained.
I suppose its a different sort of training to english.
My horse isnt nervous of tack at all... In fact he's really good!
I never thought of it before really but more and more I like the idea.
Can anyone suggest the best saddle thats relatively cheap- english he needs a wide gullet and 17" seat.
I also LOVE the bridles when they have two seperate ears and they are very pretty. Anyone know where I can find these-again for a reasonable price as they'd look lovely and he is currently in the most basic of bridle just cheekpieces, browband and throatlash if you get me. No noseband


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would imagine that if he needed a wide gullet in an english saddle, he would likely need a western saddle with a 'full quarter horse bar' tree (though I am not sure because I don't know how english saddles are sized). As for seat size you would likely need a 15" because western saddles generally go 2 inches down from and english saddle. I personally prefer breaking all my youngsters in a western saddle mainly because that is what I am used to and I feel it gives me much more security for those spookish or bucking moments. I am sorry but I really can't help much wth your search because I don't really know what all companies will ship to the UK, but I think that Abetta makes decent synthetic western saddles for pretty cheap.

As for the training, I have to agree that the biggest difference is the contact. I ride all my horses (and train all of them too) to ride on long, droopy reins like this









You can see that even though I am cueing her for a turn, I am not influencing the bit hardly at all (though I am _some_ because she is still green).


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Try Cordura and Leather Saddles, Western Horse, Discount Saddles, Youth Saddles, Pads
It puts prices in american, but there's an option to buy from other countries. The Abetta saddles are nice & light. They're also comfortable & tend to fit a wider range of horse. I like the barrel saddles, just because they have a better horse. These saddles come in synthetic & leather & a number of colors.


----------



## SarahRicoh (Jun 23, 2010)

Thankyou  Anything else you can tell me?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Theres this site as well... Hooves Western for Western Saddles, Tack and Clothing in the U.K. and Europe


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Most saddles dont come with a front or rear cinch/girth. On the first site they have some rear girths as well as other "saddle parts". They tend to come in handy but alot of people go without them. They simply hold the back of the saddle in place so that it doesn't flip up if you're going down hills.
As for cinch's/girths, the neoprene ones are nice, but for _long_ rides i prefer the cotton or "mohair" cinch's as they rub less than the neoprene. They come in a large variety just like the english, as well as sizes so you'll have to measure your horse. 
Another "add-on" are breast collars. Again, you don't need one, but they come in handy every now and again.


----------



## SarahRicoh (Jun 23, 2010)

Arent western saddles girthed up differently to english saddles? Please can you explain it and maybe show me a picture? Im really interested in it now and weirdly enough, today I saw someone who breaks horses western and does clinics etc so Im gna look at his website now and see. 
Im thinking maybe to ride western now and learn that way and then later on when he's more mature try english so I can get him jumping as I love jumping.

I'd love to try barrels etc but I dont think anywhere around here has shows western style?


----------



## SarahRicoh (Jun 23, 2010)

whats the difference between round skirts and square skirts on a western saddle?


----------



## SarahRicoh (Jun 23, 2010)

also, can i use my normal snaffle bit or should i get a western bit? sorry 4 all the questions


----------



## SarahRicoh (Jun 23, 2010)

this also sounds very stupid but arent the spins and sliding stops very bad on the horses legs?


----------



## BarrelRacer86 (Jul 6, 2010)

Theres not much difference in a square or round skirt. if your horse has a short back a round skirt will fit better thats about it. snaffles are western bits to, most western horses are broke in a simple snaffle


----------



## SarahRicoh (Jun 23, 2010)

sorry i probably sound really dumb... round skirt seems best then, thanks


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Round skirted saddles sometimes also tend to be a little lighter weight.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

It's hard to explain without showing how to tie a western latigo strap. So check out this site... it has some good diagrams. How To Tie A Western Cinch
They way most people do it is through steps 1-6.
As for skirts, the only difference is that roud skirts are smaller & cover less of the horse, which lightens up the bulk. They also fit a wider range of horses as they're better for shortbacked horses.
The square skirts are used most for showing as well as bush riding, as they add more coverage for the horse & give more space for packing gear. Most Abetta saddles are square, but they're not as stiff as leather.
Here are some diagrams. The 2nd is a square skirt & the 3rd is a round:


----------



## BarrelRacer86 (Jul 6, 2010)

SarahRicoh said:


> sorry i probably sound really dumb... round skirt seems best then, thanks


Nope not dumb just curious If your never exposed to it, how can you know anything about it? least your asking questions


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't think it's any harder on them than jumping. It takes alot of training & their legs gradually get stronger. These moves come natural to alot of horses & (so long as they've got boots on) sliding stops are nicer than a horse who stops with his front feet. 
Most spins are done at a trot (the front feet are trotting while the back pivot), but really good ones do it at a lope.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

PLEASE don't get a new saddle and try to break your horse in before getting used to it. Any new saddle takes time to get used to, and such a big change as english to western will take a LONG time to get used to.

You are more secure in the tack you KNOW - It has nothing to do with horn or no horn, or anything else. If you know your tack you will be more secure in it than ANY new saddle.

If you want to train for lighter cues, then do it. Lighter cues are not exclusive to western riding. All my horses, no matter what their intended discipline, learn to move off my leg, neck rein, stop on a dime, turn on a dime, and ride on a loose rein AS WELL as learning to move with contact, in an english frame.

NO training is exclusive to the tack you use.

If you want to try western -Go ahead! I'm sure you will have a ball. But don't try it for the first time on your breaker, and don't think that that type of training can only be acheived in a 'particular' saddle.

Choose a saddle that fits your horse perfectly, and is comfortable to you. That is the most iportant thing when breaking. Another thing to consider is that if your horse gets a bit unruly, it may be better to have a crappier saddle - in case it gets dragged against a fence, rolled on, etc.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh yeah, you'll want to get a western saddle pad/blanket as well. Most western saddles have a bit of padding under the skirt, but unlike english saddles, it tends to wear down with use & you'll want a good, comfy pad between the saddle & your horse. I LOVE the SMX Air ride pads, but they can get pretty pricey... 
Bits are pretty much universal (although there are a few certain bits designed specifically for western & some for english, but if your horse goes in a snaffle use that).
Reins come in split or barrel (i like barrel, because they're easier to keep track of lol) but with split reins you can also tie them together if you need.


----------



## SarahRicoh (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for all your help  Iv spoke to a guy who trains western and im contemplating going up to see his stables and meet his horses etc...


----------



## SarahRicoh (Jun 23, 2010)

anyone else got anything to offer?


----------

